# Nexus question



## DianeH (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi
After waiting over an hour on Friday to cross the border, and watching several rv's whiz by using the Nexus lane, we are thinking about applying.

Has anyone any comments on this program

We were told by a camping neighbour that you couldn't use it if you had an rv but that obviously isn't the case.

I've read the application and it only specifies 2 vehicles per applicant, nothing about rv's.  I would think that is a given.

That I can find out by calling......I was more interested in hearing experiences from others.

Thanks
Diane


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 22, 2006)

We have not joined nexus yet but we certainly are thinking about it. I wonder if the new passport requirements will cause the program problems?

Those lines at the border such can be frustrating.


----------



## Diane (Aug 22, 2006)

what does it take to join Nexus?  Would it  be worthwhile for a one-time trip from the States to Whistler?

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## DianeH (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know what will happen when passport requirments for US citizens take effect.  Sorry.

I am Canadian so we have passports now.

Diane, the approved application is good for 5 years.  The cost is $50 usd or $80 cdn (we'll be paying in US funds ).  I don't think its worth the cost for one visit.

You send in an application and fees, and photo copies of your ID and if approved, you must go personally to a Nexus office for finger printing etc.

We camp in Birch Bay Washington often and for us it will be worth it.  Each of us have to apply, not just the driver.

I called their info line and got absolutely no info on RVs.  We'll just have to apply and see what happens.

Diane


----------

